# How many Glycine watches do you own an what is your favorite?



## abouttime

Glycine has alot of very unique watch models at very good values for the complications within the watch.

I was curious from all the Glycine collectors out there how many Glycine watches do you own and what model is your favorite?


----------



## jarnould

hi Steve ... just check my sig and you'll understand


----------



## powerballn503

I have one in rotation as of right now...
The KMU48 and i love it!!!


----------



## neebsta

I have 2 both cosc 3819 lagunare certified chronometer! One in black and one in orange! The only tough choice is the colour!


----------



## siv

I used to have three (Airman 2000, Special and MLV) but now I only have one and she's the best!


----------



## Chronopolis

I have 5 or 6, and I love them ALL equally !!


----------



## HilltopMichael

Currently down to only: 2 x F-104s, Half Hunter, Stratoforte, Altus, 2 x 46mm Incursores, Lagunare 1000 and 2 x KMU 48s.

The Lagunare 1000 is probably my favorite - perfect size, wonderful bracelet, amazingly accurate and can be worn 24/7. It probably gets the most wrist time. The limited edition KMU 48 O'6 also gets worn often - fits very well with the curved down lugs and the carbon fibre dial has a wonderful look to it. The sapphire Incursore is also a surprise to me - I really like the contrast with the black hands and cream dial. No lume doesn't bother me on this watch, and I prefer it to a watch with poor lume (really dislike those)


----------



## arkolykos

only one until now...........


----------



## Denke27

Check my signature...I've had the opportunity to try at least one model from almost every Glycine model range over the last couple of years and I have to say that my current set up includes the ones I like best. Especially my Airmans (and to be honest the Combats and the Lagunare are on their way out...I think I'm going vintage...)

Cheers,

Erik


----------



## Zarith

I have 2: a Lagunare Automatic and an Incursore Arco II.

I like them both, but currently my favorite Glycine model is the Airman 17. I can't afford it yet.


----------



## JohnT

I have owned Airman 1 (Felsa), Airman 1 Special, Airman 1, Airman SST, Airman 3, Airman 4, Airman 5, Airman 8, Airman 14 (SST06), Lagunare, Lagunare 1000, Combat 2 & 3 and enjoyed them all. I have one at the moment the Airman 22 and I love it, definitely my favourite so far.


----------



## Uwe W.

Frankly I find questions such as these to be unfair; would you ask a parent who their favorite child was?

I currently have three Glycines: an Airman, an Incursore and a KMU 48. But don't ask me to pick one. They all bring me great pleasure and satisfy different needs and moods. I plan on a few more but have been waiting for the right 'deal' to present itself. I'd like to add a KMU LE, an Airman SST, a Combat, another Incursore or two and maybe a Lagunare. Hmmm.... looks like I have a Glycine problem.


----------



## joe band

i only have one glycine, an oldie but goodie, a birth year 1970 airman sst, so that's my favorite.


----------



## xpatUSA

Just these three - the mil watch at right is quite rare. The lady's mechanical watch was won for $9 on ePrey.

My fave is probably the Altus, hard to decide between it and the Vintage V.

Ted


----------



## gashog1

I have only 1 Glycine currently,a Combat Sub Automatic.Just aquired recently and love it very much.I looked at many sub style divers in the 400.00-1000.00 range and settled on the Glycine.It's alot of quality for the money.I'm certain to aquire more in the future.


----------



## KustomLincoln

Just one for now! A KMU 48. I love it. I hope to add a Airman soon...


----------



## carlowus

I have 4, these below and I love each one, the Combat versions are the best, including the Custom Combat Pilot:


----------



## Buzz Roll

I have just one: An Airman SST 06 (Purist).
I've had it for four years, and it's working great - lot's of compliments too...


----------



## DM71

I have two Airman and both are keepers.


----------



## mssansserif

I only have this one, but I do like it.


----------



## KustomLincoln

Got another about a week ago. Black dial Stratoforte 7750. I have to admit that this is now my favorite.


----------



## richc1958

I own one a red faced combat and it is one of my favorites. To me even though the watch can be found for 300.00 or so it has the fit and finish and accuracy of my Rolex. They are one great watch


----------



## IndigoC

1 Glycine Combat 44mm, love the feel of it


----------



## ffeelliixx

My only Glycine.


----------



## miles_louis

ffeelliixx said:


> My only Glycine.


I do like that one. Is the cyclops relieved from the sapphire?


----------



## Raza

Took delivery of my first Glycine yesterday:


----------



## ffeelliixx

miles_louis said:


> I do like that one. Is the cyclops relieved from the sapphire?


Thanks. What does that mean?


----------



## Sean779

ffeelliixx said:


> Thanks. What does that mean?


 I think he wants to know where the Cyclops goes the bathroom.


----------



## Sean779

Raza said:


> Took delivery of my first Glycine yesterday:


I had that same sweet watch until about two years ago; also had one a titanium shade (not titanium), and even with very polished case and little diamonds on the numbers (w/ a black patent leather strap which gives you some idea how many beers I had that night I ordered it). Part of the reason I sold the last one I had, which is yours, I couldn't find a strap that I liked on it, but I didn't go as far a field as you've done. I still consider that watch the toughest to find the right strap.


----------



## TheMaestro

Currently have only 1, the Eugene Meylan blue dial version.
Have the Stratoforte blue dial still on the wishlist.
Also the Incursore 46mm blue dial is a beauty.


----------



## miles_louis

ffeelliixx said:


> Thanks. What does that mean?


I have seen some cyclops that are like a bump on the sapphire face and others that are inside so the face is smooth.


----------



## powerballn503

Picture of my beloved KMU!

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## miles_louis

My LCC3000 off the rocks at Bondi Beach this morning.


----------



## ffeelliixx

miles_louis said:


> I have seen some cyclops that are like a bump on the sapphire face and others that are inside so the face is smooth.


I see. The cyclops is external to the crystal. Sometimes dust collects around the edges of the cyclops which can be annoying.


----------



## roguehog

ffeelliixx said:


> My only Glycine.


Hi! how's this watch? I saw this at a local AD recently and am tempted to get it.

I was offered USD2,074 or (SGD2,800) for it.


----------



## mateo44

Only one, unfortunately. But that could change soon.

Combat sub auto:


----------



## bigmarcelo

ony one so far.... love it ... GMT hand... hard to find...


----------



## mayostard

Sean779 said:


> I had that same sweet watch until about two years ago; also had one a titanium shade (not titanium), and even with very polished case and little diamonds on the numbers (w/ a black patent leather strap which gives you some idea how many beers I had that night I ordered it). Part of the reason I sold the last one I had, which is yours, I couldn't find a strap that I liked on it, but I didn't go as far a field as you've done. I still consider that watch the toughest to find the right strap.


I have this same piece in PVD as well and it's one of my favorites in my entire collection. I usually wear it on an olive zulu, which seems to suit it best.










I also wear it on a black maratac elite sometimes. I've tried a brown leather strap (Di Modell Jumbo) and it looks pretty good until I put it on my wrist and then I just don't like it as much.

Here it is with another 3762 I no longer own:










I've also got a 1914 that I don't wear nearly enough.


----------



## Grootmokum

These are me three Glycines.
The MLV is my daily beater
the Airman-3 is my favourite
and the Incursore is a dustcollector.


----------



## JohnT

Two at present although I have owned plenty of others, Base 22 and a Combat Sub


----------



## fearless-five

That's awesome looking.


----------



## VIDO74

I have 6. And i made this little wallpaper to remeber the end of the Brechbühler family era. Great watches in my opinion from a brand with a century of history. ;-)


----------



## aai

nice work Vido

andré


----------



## tinknocker

Only have this one, and I love it.


----------



## PanosI

I have only one and i am totally in love with it ;-)


----------



## hotwax

My first Glycine Incursore


----------



## buickrob

hotwax said:


> My first Glycine Incursore


Have my first Glycine on the way, same one. 3874 with blue lume.


----------

